# 5 Days Away



## acidblade (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm going away for 5 days and I really don't want to hurt my new 6 inch adult RBP. Sorry if these are stupid questions I just want the best for Bob

I do have a number of feeder Goldfish.

1. Can I put 5-10 feeder goldfish in the tank so he can eat at his leisure or when hungry and do I have to worry of him being over fed?

2. Sometimes Bob spits up the goldfish. Is he full, or just playing with his food?

Thanks again for all the help
Scott
BTW I do provide a live stream of him.


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

he can go without eating for 5 days easily, just feed him before u leave. something healthy. not feeder fish. maybe lower the temp in the tank a bit while your gone. and raise it before feeding when u return.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

5 days away ain't no problem.
Having them not eat for a while every now and then actually is healthy - burns away the stored fat.


----------

